# Internet Porn/Friend Finder



## SFladybug (May 25, 2009)

Wondering about an informal poll:

Do you look at internet porn?

Are you a male?

Are you happily married?

Do you worry about how it might make your spouse feel?


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

:sleeping::lolkok i'll go first, but i insist on playing with emoticons as i respond. 

 no i do not look at 'porn', internet or otherwise.:scratchhead::scratchhead:

:rofl::rofl:yes i'm a man. you could have cleared that up earlier.

i am happy (protocol dictates happysmilees)
but not married:smthumbup:

:smcowboy::smnotworthy:your last question assumes i look at porn,:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead: but i do not..so no i don't worry:yay::yay::yawn2::yawn2:ray::noel::bounce::scratchhead::rofl::iagree:
at least about that.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

I'm responding to recents message and I vow to use as many * as I can.

Holy f***ing s**t, that crazy a** business that you f*****g typed up there literally left me laughing my d**n a** off out loud...and I'm still laughing my a** off right now as I ****ing type this response.

Thank you....tear (happy one) for your f***ing wonderful f***ing response...as I was in much need for a d**n good laugh.

Hugs!


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

oh and........................


:scratchhead::rofl::iagree::lol::sleeping::smthumbup::corkysm60::liar::biggrinangelA::beer::catfly:lympic1::yay::smnotworthy:ray::yawn2::smcowboy:issed::wtf::awink::FIREdevil::slap::noel::allhail::cussing::bounce::absolut::crazy::soapbox::cone4::rant:

to you too!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I do like porn, but I get bored of it rather quickly, I would say I rather look at pictures of Beautiful woman over sexual acts.

I view woman like pieces of art. Their is a website call the free Project voyuer, it has "normal" couples and woman, everyday people, I rather view that then any professional website.

I'll choose playboy over hustler, I prefer classy erotic amaetur shots over airbrushed professional pictures/movies.

Male and happily married for 10 years.


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

I used to more so than I do now...just doesn't interest me at this age. I am very happily married...and this marriage is as real as it gets. We've been together almost a year now, married most of that and we haven't had an argument yet so things are going very well and I hope to continue that.

My wife couldn't care less about porn or if I look at it...the only things I really peruse these days are the occisional viral video which I usually share with her if it has some comedic or intrinsic sick humor value or if there is an interview in Playboy we'll read that.

Blessed Be,
Preacher


----------



## SFladybug (May 25, 2009)

Thanks to all your funny and honest answers. I was trying to figure out how to set up a poll, and I did not realize I had posted this thread. I will try this again later when I get the poll thing figured out. In the meantime, feel free to free form answer as you wish, although I think dear recentcloud may have set the tone.


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> I view woman like pieces of art.
> Male and happily married for 10 years.


BWAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA sorry, not the place for this but WTH...that's the funniest thing I've read today, especially after your rant about the vehicle debacle...

Thanks for the chuckle.

Blessed Be,
Preacher


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Maby his idea of happily married means "most of the time"


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I made a mistake, married 12 years, together 19.

But yes happy, one incident doesn't define a marriage, it's the whole package.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

my gosh...
this is not a very specific question.

I'd say I've looked at sites like myspace and frequently come across variations of porn from both sexes and from all age groups.


----------

